# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  ВНИМАНИЕ! Первый онлайн Конкурс хореографических постановок "Прощальный Бал" (положение и правила)

## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********ru/1429967m.jpg[/IMG]

*Для обнародования плодов своего вдохновенного творчества и доказательства собственного таланта хореографа приглашаем всех желающих принять участие в конкурсе "Прощальный Бал"*

Принять участие в конкурсе может любой Пользователь, зарегистрированный на нашем Форуме. На конкурс выставляются хореографические композиции, танцевальные постановки и отдельные номера из хореографических спектаклей, посвященные Выпускному Балу. Танцевальные композиции могут быть взяты из программ выпускных мероприятий детского сада, средней школы, танцевальной студии, хореографического училища и т.д. Работы, представленные на конкурс будут номинироваться в соответствующих возрастных категориях:

1. Дети 3  - 5 лет
2. Дети 5  - 7 лет
3. Дети 7  - 10 лет
4. Юниоры 10 - 17 лет
5. Молодежь от 18 лет и старше

Представленные на конкурс работы буду оцениваться Пользователями Форума, путем выставления оценок в виде благодарности за сообщение. То есть для того, чтобы проголосовать за того или иного участника, достаточно нажать кнопку "Спасибо" в сообщении, где размещен материал.

Все работы будут размещены в этой теме анонимно, то есть без указания имен их создателей. 

*Рассчитывать на публикацию своей работы участник может только при соблюдении Правил этого Конкурса:*

1. Видео ролик с хореографической композицией, представляемой на Конкурс, размещается на сервере YouTube.

2. Ссылка на ролик присылается организатору конкурса *(Symeon)* в личном сообщении. В теме личного сообщения необходимо обязательно указать: "Конкурс "Прощальный Бал".

3. В этом же сообщении указываются по желанию реальные имя и фамилия хореографа (автора-постановщика)

4. В сообщении также обязательно указывается возраст танцоров, название хореографической композиции и наименование коллектива исполнителей или имена солистов.

5. В сообщении обязательно указываются: название и авторы музыки, используемой в хореографической постановке; либо название, авторы слов и музыки, если в танце используется конкретная песня.

8. Срок предоставления творческих работ устанавливается  с 1 июля по 20 июля 2010 года; творческие работы будут единовременно размещены на сайте до 25 июля; голосование продлится с 25 июля по 25 августа.

9. Итоги Конкурса будут опубликованы 30 августа 2010г. и будут приурочены к началу нового учебного года, Первому Сентября и Дню Знаний

10. По результатам Конкурса в каждой возрастной категории определяется Победитель - обладатель Гран-При (1-е Место), и Лауреаты (2-е и 3-е место), среди которых будут определены главные победители всего Конкурса в целом. 

Обладатель Гран-При конкурса будет награжден ценным подарком; Лауреаты - Почетными Дипломами ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества". *(Обращаю ваше внимание, что эти Дипломы будут впервые (!!!) вручены от имени вновь созданного Международного Общественного Движения, и оттого еще более ценны)*

Дополнительно определяется обладатель "Приза Зрительских Симпатий". 

_Примечание:
Для того, чтобы определить победителя в последней номинации, тем, кто голосует, необходимо оставить в этой теме сообщение, где нужно поставить в заголовок "Приз Зрительских Симпатий" и в развернутой форме аргументировать свой выбор._

*По всем вопросам, связанным с объявленным конкурсом, обращаться только в мою личную почту*

----------


## Mazaykina

От лица администации хочу заверить, что приз  ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО найдет адресата. :wink:



*Желаю ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ творческого вдохновения и реализации возможности показать себя, свои таланты, своих замечательных деток и учеников!*

----------


## Symeon

Напоминаю, что *20 июля заканчивается прием видео материалов* хореографических постановок, предоставляемых на конкурс *"Прощальный Бал"*.

Желающих участвовать в конкурсе просим поторопиться!!!

----------


## Symeon

*Прием работ на конкурс закончен!*

Голосование по представленным на конкурс работам начнется 
*25 июля* *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------

